
As Bitcoin ETF Nears, Analysts Warn of Trading Frenzy - kordless
https://www.wsj.com/articles/irrational-exuberance-for-bitcoin-etfs-1486350601
======
kristianp
"After a nearly four-year wait, the SEC faces a deadline of March 11 to decide
on a rule change that would allow the Winklevoss Bitcoin Trust ETF to trade on
the Bats Global Market exchange."

What rule change does the SEC need to do?

